# Behavior Problems



## Dr.Pupper

I need some advice on my new puppy. I got her from an unusual situation and long story short, she was not raised properly in her first nine weeks. I wish that I had seen these forums before so I could have picked a better breeder, but at the time , I thought she was OK. My mom has suggested I give the puppy back but I really would like to stick with it and raise her the right way. I made a commitment to this pup and want to stand by that. 

The pup seems to have some behavior problems that I would like to get under control before she grows up. The first thing is the constant barking. She is good in her crate at night, but if I leave her alone or try to put her in an ex-pen by herself she barks constantly. She also barks a lot when family members walk by the room I have her in. I am not sure how to decrease the barking. 

She also is pretty fearful of strangers. My sister had her boyfriend come over but she would not go near him. She hid behind me the whole time. I gave him some treats to hand her so she could see that he was a good thing, but she would not go close enough to eat them. 

I have also noticed she seems to not like it when I tell her she can't do something. Last night she growled and bit me when I tried to keep her in the area of her potty spot as I knew she had to go and did not want her to pee on the carpet. The breeder had never taken her outside and had them just going on the carpet, so I set up a fake grass patch inside for her and she seems to use it most of the time. I was not sure what to do so I just held her until she stopped growling but that seemed to just make it worse. 

I am very worried about her and not sure what to do. Any advice on how to properly train her would be wonderful.


----------



## Dr.Pupper

I forgot to mention I am going to sin her up for puppy classes as soon as I can to work on socialization, but I want to start training her before I get there.


----------



## morriscsps

I saw from your other thread that she is your first puppy? Have you had other dogs? It sounds as if it may benefit if you could get a in-home visit from a trainer. Maybe there is a trainer that does it out of the place where you will go to do the puppy classes. 

Or not, Dave (davetgabby) probably could reach into his crystal ball and find someone near you. It is good to work on her fear now while she is so young.

BTW, I saw her pic. She is adorably cute! I love the name, Kenzi.


----------



## raeshan

It is great to see that you are committed to your pup. She is so adorable, and it isn't her fault to be born into the best situation. I would also recommend trying to address her fears while she is young. My sister in law is having problems with her 2 year old Terrier, who she suspects came from a puppy mill. Same types of issues you seem to be having. The trainer she hired has told her that the dog is nervous and anxious and feels any aggression she shows strangers is due to insecurity.

I would recommend getting her around adult dogs that you feel can be a good example for her. Puppy Kindergarten can be a bit overwhelming. Ours had labs, boxers and golden retrievers who barked and were quite energetic. An older dog that has a good temperament could be a good influence.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Pupper

Thank you for the advice. I know a really good trainer that my mom and sister both used. I don't know if she does in home visits, but I will be working with her once I get to puppy classes. I am also wondering if she is too young to go to places that I know are safe. I have a friend who has an older, calmer dog and a little bit younger one. I know that her dogs are vaccinated and are safe for her to be around in that regard. I think it would be good for her to go visit them, but I'm not sure if she is too young or not.

She is the first puppy that I have owned, though I was around when my mom and sister raised their puppies, but neither of them seemed to have these problems.


----------



## raeshan

Our vet said to start socializing with older "safe" dogs as soon as we brought her home at 9 weeks. She felt that 8 to 16 weeks were the most important for socialization. I would see what your vet thinks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## morriscsps

That is GREAT that you know someone with a calm and gentle older dog. Having someone show her the ropes will help. I think I might first meet with a trainer to go over how to introduce them and set up rules. Also, an older dog isn't going to solve everything. You are probably going to need advice, especially if you have a puppy mill situation.

Everyone cautions you from taking the puppy out until she has had all of her shots. However, if you know the dogs have been vaccinated and the meeting area is safe....  Other people will have to chime in on this one.


----------



## Dr.Pupper

We brought the dogs over to my place and she did pretty well. Some initial growling, but she ended up playing with both dogs. It is hard because most dogs we know are all so much bigger than her! She plays with my sister's golden retriever under close supervision and seems to do pretty well.

She is still growling at me when I tell her no to certain things. For instance, she tried to slip under the bed and I went to pull her out, and she freaked out, growling and trying to bite me. I'm not sure how to stop this behavior.


----------



## morriscsps

Egads. Not quite sure what to advise without seeing it. Sounds as if she is very sensitive or frightened of being handled. I know that there are a couple of people who had super shy puppy mill types on the forum - one just recently. They would the best for advice. Here is a good thread to read through.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=76337&highlight=puppy+mill


----------



## raeshan

I found this on the ASPCA's website. It provides their advice on how to handle a puppy mill rescue. Even if your pup isn't from a true puppy mill, it does sound like she is displaying some of the same behaviors.

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/virtual-pet-behaviorist/dog-behavior/adopting-puppy-mill-dog

Hope it helps.


----------

